# APR stage II tune? what does this do for me???



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

Im currently APR stage 1, I just installed a fmic, and ssac twin 1 turbo back with test pipes. Already got APR stage 1 tune, dv's, intake...

Now my question is, what exactly does the stage 2 apr tune deliver? I couldnt find specs or info on the site, just recommended hardware. I'm looking to go with the 93 octane program. From what I see APR is the most conservative tune, is there anyway to get some more boost?

Ive been looking everywhere can't find specific answers for this, I appreciate the help...


----------



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

Nothing! haha i called APR, they said it just gets rid of cel...kinda pointless....going custom. APR states "free stage 2 upgrade" but thats not true because the local dealerships charge an hour labor to do the free upgrade that takes 5 minutes! Better off just clearing the code and getting o2 spacers for 15 bucks lol :thumbup:


----------

